# Hunter SRC Controller Issues



## Maverick21 (Jul 13, 2021)

I bought a house 4 years ago and it has this Controller: Hunter SRC (See photo), I was going away for a week and wanted to set a timed springer and I must have screwed something up?!

Now all the Controller does is tell time, I unplugged it, I tried to reset it from manual etc. It doesn't look like the fuze is blown, I replaced the 9v battery etc. It wont turn on, when I turn the dial nothing happens at all...I cant even set the time

Any troubleshooting ideas? Or do I need a new one? IF so anything easy to plug and play? (Looks like they stopped making this unit in 2011 lol)
thx


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Maybe the power supply just went bad? Test for power at the power terminals and for continuity across the fuse if you have a volt meter.

Otherwise here's the current equivalent:

https://www.amazon.com/Hunter-Sprinkler-XC400I-4-Station-XC-400i/dp/B00FYRXFCO


----------



## Maverick21 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks! I wonder if I need to turn off power to house/location to change out the controller


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Maverick21 said:


> Thanks! I wonder if I need to turn off power to house/location to change out the controller


No, just unplug it from the wall outlet? That's the only power. The wires from the zone valves are only powered from the control.


----------

